# chav



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2011)

Επειδή ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι μεταφραστής αν δεν δουλεύει ακόμα και το Μεγάλο Σάββατο, ιδού μια ερωτησούλα:

In Britain (orig the south of England): a young person of a type characterized by brash or loutish behaviour and the wearing of designer-style clothes, esp. sportswear; usu. with connotations of lower-class status. (1998 —) . 
*Sunday Times* _ Older children desire nothing more than to dress, talk and behave like chavs, that is, a youth tribe that prides itself on council-estate chic—man-made fabrics, fake labels and lots of eight-carat gold: think Vicky Pollard in Little Britain (_2004_)._

[Prob. either from Romani _čhavo_ unmarried Romani male, male Romani child, or shortened from chavvy noun (the notion that it is connected with _Chatham_, the name of a Kent town associated in the popular imagination with chav culture, is almost certainly a post hoc rationalization).]

Η προτεινόμενη απόδοση πρέπει να προκαλεί κάποια αντίδραση, του τύπου "Τι θα πει αυτό;"
 
​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 23, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Άρα δεν είμαι η μόνη που δουλεύω σήμερα! Για την ερώτησή σου, επειδή το free dictionary λέει ότι ο όρος αναφέρεται σε _aggressive teenagers, of* white working class background,* who repeatedly engage in anti-social behaviour such as street drinking, drug abuse and rowdiness, or other forms of juvenile delinquency _ και δείχνει και μια καρικατούρα με έναν πιτσιρικά με ρούχα χιπ χοπ/ραπ, το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι "λευκός γκάνγκστα" αν και μάλλον έχει υπερβολικά αρνητικές συνυποδηλώσεις γκέττο-συμμοριών. Μάλλον δε βόηθησα ιδιαίτερα, αλλά σου στελνω τη συμπαράστασή μου! :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2011)

Ίσως τσινάρι

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/tsinari_2445:τσινάρι

Καλή Ανάσταση!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2011)

Καλή η πρόταση για "τσινάρι", αλλά θα το έλεγε η σημερινή νεολαία; Στο slang.gr λένε ότι σήμερα υπάρχει ως αντίστοιχη λέξη ο κάγκουρας. Είναι αρκετά προσβλητική; Υποτίθεται ότι στην ταινία αποκαλούν προσβλητικά chav μια κοπέλα που δεν είναι αρκετά πλούσια και τρέντι και άρα απορρίπτεται από το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα. Τον χαρακτηρισμό επαναλαμβάνει ένας αλλοδαπός, που ρωτάει τι θα πει αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2011)

Άλεξ, για να προκαλέσει την αντίδραση "Τι θα πει αυτό", ίσως να προτιμούσα το _τσινάρι _από τον πιο γνωστό _κάγκουρα_.

Άκυρο, τώρα είδα ότι ρωτάει ξένος. Το _τσινάρι_ πάντως εμείς για υποτιμητικό έως προσβλητικό το είχαμε.



sarant said:


> Ίσως τσινάρι
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/tsinari_2445:τσινάρι
> 
> Καλή Ανάσταση!


 
Ντοκου-μέντα:


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Να φτιάξουμε καινούργιο όρο: τα κουτσαβά.
:)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2011)

Έχω σκεφτεί και τη σαβούρα. Chavούρα.


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Δήθεν; Μπαναλαριό; μπασκλασαρία;


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2011)

H chavούρα είναι φοβερή σύλληψη, αλλά μόνο για όσους ξέρουν τους τσαβηδες. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει το ότι ο βασιλιάς κι η βασίλισσα της τσαβούρας είναι το ζέυγος μπέκαμ, ενώ ακολουθούνται κατά πόδας από άλλους ποδοσφαιριστές και τις συζύγους τους, καθώς και από νικητές ρηάλιτι που κάνουν καριέρα σαν τραγουδιστές. Ο όρος περιλαμβάνει δηλαδή και τους κιτσογκλαμουράτους. 
Επιπλέον με μπερδεύει κάθε που έρχομαι Ελλάδα το ότι πολλοί έλληνες κυκλοφορούν με την αμφίεση των τσάβηδων. 
Αλλά ας εικονογραφήσουμε λίγο. 

Τσαβοπούλα






Κου-τσαβάκια





Το τσαβ-όχημα


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2011)

Ο όρος chav φαίνεται να έχει πάρει άλλη σημασία πλέον: 



> Ο όρος «τσαβός» (chav) -πιθανώς από τη λέξη παιδί στη γλώσσα των Ρομά, που είναι chaavi(1)- διαδόθηκε ευρέως στη Βρετανία μετά το 2004. Η πρώτη του είσοδος στα λεξικά έγινε με τον ορισμό «νεαρός της εργατικής τάξης ντυμένος με αθλητικές φόρμες», σύντομα όμως απέκτησε εμπαθή τόνο και ταξική προκατάληψη, υποδηλώνοντας αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά, αναξιοπρέπεια, βλακεία, φτηνό γούστο και ανεξέλεγκτα μεθύσια.



Τα παραπάνω προέρχονται από μια μετάφραση, χωρίς παραπομπή στην αρχική πηγή, ενός εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντος (και ανατριχιαστικού) άρθρου του Owen Jones, συγγραφέα και σχετικού βιβλίου (_The Demonization of the Working Class_, εκδ. Verso, Λονδίνο 2011) του Monde diplomatique Σεπτεμβρίου (στην ιστοσελίδα του καλού εντύπου δεν υπάρχει ακόμη ολόκληρο το άρθρο).

Ο μεταφραστής του άρθρου σημειώνει στο τέλος: 


> Και στη διάλεκτο των Ελλήνων Ρομά παρόμοια είναι η λέξη για το παιδί (ειδικά το αγόρι): τσχαβό (Ι.Γ. Αλεξίου: Λεξικό της Ρομάνι Γλώσσας). Ετσι, κατ’ αναλογία, προτιμήσαμε τον εξελληνισμό του όρου σε «τσαβός», που στη γλώσσα μας ακούγεται όσο υποτιμητικό ακούγεται στα αγγλικά το «chav».



Η ιδέα είναι ενδιαφέρουσα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ο νεολογισμός τσαβός παραπέμπει στο "αληταριό" όσο απαιτεί το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2011)

Ο κάγκουρας δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου με τον chav. Το τσινάρι δεν το λέμε, σήμερα.

Νομίζω ότι η πιο σοφή απόδοση είναι "μαλακισμένα".

Σοβαρά τώρα, η πιο κοντινή απόδοση ανήκει στην αργκό και είναι το "κουραδόμαγκας". Προσωπικά δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου η λέξη, αλλά είναι ό,τι πιο κοντινό έχει να προσφέρει η γλώσσα μας, μιας και είναι περισσότερο περιγραφή συμπεριφοράς παρά στυλιστικών επιλογών.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Ο όρος chav φαίνεται να έχει πάρει άλλη σημασία πλέον:



Η σημασία μου φαίνεται η ίδια, όπως στο μήνυμα 2. 
Το άρθρο νομίζω ότι είναι γαλλική μετάφραση- ξαναδούλεμα αυτουνού εδώ που πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στα Γερμανικά στην κυριακάτικη Φρανκφούρτερ Αλγκεμάινε και στα αγγλικά στο μπλογκ του συγγραφέα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η σημασία μου φαίνεται η ίδια, όπως στο μήνυμα 2.


Κι εμένα, μόνο που δεν είχα δει το μήνυμα 2.:blush:



SBE said:


> Το άρθρο νομίζω ότι είναι γαλλική μετάφραση- ξαναδούλεμα αυτουνού εδώ που πρωτοδημοσιέυτηκε στα Γερμανικά στην κυριακάτικη Φρανκφούρτερ Αλγκεμάινε και στα αγγλικά στο μπλογκ του συγγραφέα.


Όχι ακριβώς, είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό το περιεχόμενο. Το θέμα είναι ίδιο, αλλά είναι λογικό να γράφει συνεχώς για το ίδιο θέμα, αφού έγραψε και βιβλίο γι' αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Αναφέρθηκε στο νήμα αυτό η SBE και με την ευκαιρία θυμήθηκα κάτι που 'θελα πολύ να απομαγνητοφωνήσω:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

ΥΓ Α, και για να συνεισφέρω κάτι γλωσσικό: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/tsabo_9399/.


----------

